# White bass run, Galena 2013



## gone2fish (Mar 10, 2005)

Caught my first white bass out of Galena for 2013. I was able to catch two, along with a buffalo that put up a nice fight. I got down to the creek about 1:30 pm. I suspect that the bite was a little earlier for what I gathered from talking to other anglers. The water was muddy with a fast current. I was using double 1/16oz jigs with chartreuse tubes.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Way to get on the board! Still haven't got a wb yet this year.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Good to here that guess there just getting started im ready for the white bass to start 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gone2fish (Mar 10, 2005)

I wanted to fish Galena before the cold front came through. I was able to catch 3 white bass and 3 crappie using tubes. There were plenty of folks that were of like mind on the bank today. I had a enjoyable time. BTW repair work and construction will begin on the 22nd. I understand that the bridge will be closed during this period.


----------



## 11B in ohio (Jul 15, 2011)

gone2fish said:


> I wanted to fish Galena before the cold front came through. I was able to catch 3 white bass and 3 crappie using tubes. There were plenty of folks that were of like mind on the bank today. I had a enjoyable time. BTW repair work and construction will begin on the 22nd. I understand that the bridge will be closed during this period.


From what I understood today from one of the workers, only the lane going out of Galena will be closed. You will be able to come into Galena over the bridge, just cant leave that way.

As for the fish I was up there today and caught a few Crappie..only one keeper.


----------



## JigHead86 (Apr 13, 2013)

I was there today also 5 white Bass 1
Crappie . It was a lot better earlier this week . I think white bass going run
In a week or two here


----------



## afeef745 (Feb 11, 2013)

gone2fish said:


> Caught my first white bass out of Galena for 2013. I was able to catch two, along with a buffalo that put up a nice fight. I got down to the creek about 1:30 pm. I suspect that the bite was a little earlier for what I gathered from talking to other anglers. The water was muddy with a fast current. I was using double 1/16oz jigs with chartreuse tubes.


Were you using a bobber or bottom rig? Plus, where in Galena? Hoover Reservoir?


----------



## gone2fish (Mar 10, 2005)

afeef745 said:


> Were you using a bobber or bottom rig? Plus, where in Galena? Hoover Reservoir?


I tie the jigs inline without a dropper. Total of 2 knots with the jigs being spaced about 12 to 10 inches apart. If I use a bobber it is with one jig. 
Hover is fed by 2 streams. The Big and Little Walnut. I fish the Big Walnut. Cross the bridge over the stream and fish the Big Walnut.


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

My Grandfather used to take me to Galena for the White Bass run. Big cane pole and some minnows.
Used to park just across from Black Hawk golf course and fish on the old rail road bridge pilings.
Used to just kill them. If I remember right the run used to start just before Memorial Day. Must be starting a little earlier these days.


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Last year i was already catching some white bass i guess it will be a little later than last year

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gone2fish (Mar 10, 2005)

From all indications, the run has started. I plan on fishing tomorrow about mid-morning. I have heard that some nice size males are being caught.


----------



## gone2fish (Mar 10, 2005)

I had high hopes for Galena this evening. The good thing is that I did manage to catch a few (exactly three). The water level is low and the clarity is clear as gin. Some days are better than others when it comes to catching fish.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

What cha using? I go with the white rooster tail...seen many caught on couple curly tail or hair jigs too

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gone2fish (Mar 10, 2005)

lacdown said:


> What cha using? I go with the white rooster tail...seen many caught on couple curly tail or hair jigs too
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Over the years I have used spinners, curly tail grubs, small crank baits, lil fishies, bass minnows, small swim baits, hair jigs, and "my favorite at the moment style lure" tubes.


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

White or yellow roostertails last year yellow seemed to work better for me 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bcraley76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Vibrax Silver/Chrome Blue has always been my go to for the WB at Galena.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Try the white roostertails that have the white sticker on the blade. It's been tearing up the whitebass over here at Indian lake's covered bridge run. I was using that and the people around me couldn't hardly catch anything on jigs while I'm reeling in a fish on every cast. I lost way too many fish when i used double jigs.


----------



## gone2fish (Mar 10, 2005)

saugmon said:


> Try the white roostertails that have the white sticker on the blade. It's been tearing up the whitebass over here at Indian lake's covered bridge run. I was using that and the people around me couldn't hardly catch anything on jigs while I'm reeling in a fish on every cast. I lost way too many fish when i used double jigs.


I have used spinners as my primary lure for white bass years past. I keep some handy just in case. This year, I've seen anglers use spinners at Galena and spinners will catch white bass. I like solid body tubes because I can use more finesse over a wider range of conditions plus with the use of 2 jigs I've been able to pick up doubles, which are a lot of fun.


----------



## gone2fish (Mar 10, 2005)

I always catch fish on Mother's Day. I got up to Galena about 4:30 am. It took me a while to catch my first fish of the morning. I started out using a double jig inline setup with 2 swim baits. One was a two inch with a one inch follower. I kept getting short strike on the one inch so went with two 2in swimbaits. I caught about 4 white bass with the setup then at daybreak I started working the tried and true, two tubes. I ended with 33 white bass on the stringer. The bite lasted until 9:30 am at which time they shut down.


----------



## the_ghost (May 5, 2011)

Pic says it all!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Sorry to be so dumb but is this a small river or a creek between lakes or what? I fish the Ohio River for Hybrid Stripers and we catch the Whites on the bigger lures fishing for them and some of those fish look close to Wipers but it's kind of hard to tell


----------



## the_ghost (May 5, 2011)

Daveo76 said:


> Sorry to be so dumb but is this a small river or a creek between lakes or what? I fish the Ohio River for Hybrid Stripers and we catch the Whites on the bigger lures fishing for them and some of those fish look close to Wipers but it's kind of hard to tell


Small creek feeding the reservoir! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Okay, thanks


----------



## gone2fish (Mar 10, 2005)

Daveo76 said:


> Sorry to be so dumb but is this a small river or a creek between lakes or what? I fish the Ohio River for Hybrid Stripers and we catch the Whites on the bigger lures fishing for them and some of those fish look close to Wipers but it's kind of hard to tell


Hover is one of Columbus water supply. It is fed by two creeks, the Big Walunt and the Little Walnut. Galena is the location (headwater) for both creeks. I fish the Big Walnut for white bass this time of year. I hope this helps.


----------



## gone2fish (Mar 10, 2005)

The run is still on. I got up to Galena at about 5:00 am. I fished until 9:30 am and ended keeping 16. The water was a little stained with a little current but dropping. I was using swimbait (s). I enjoyed the morning.


----------



## Buckeye_Sam (Jun 6, 2005)

Fished yesterday about 11 am to 5. Finished with 15 whitebass, all males around 10-12 inches. Water level was about perfect. I was floating in the kayak so spent most of my time going after cats downstream towards the lake, away from the crowd. Caught 10 cats, all 17-20 inches. But lost several that were much bigger. Tough to get a real good hook set from the kayak. At least that's my excuse and I'm sticking with it.


----------

